# IMAF, Inc. Michigan Summer Camp Review



## modarnis (Jun 27, 2005)

I'm just in from the East Lansing Camp.  A great time was had by all.  Despite hot humid conditions, about 40 arnisadors gathered for  3 1/2 days of quality training.  Most of the camp was taught by Masters of Tapi Tapi, in no particular order, Randi Schea, Ken Smith, Jim Ladis, Chuck Gauss, and Brian Zawilinski.  A wide range of material was covered.  Emphasis was on footwork and the relationship of footwork to the execution of techniques.  Siniwali boxing, empty hand trapping techniques, and multiple sessions on tapi tapi kept participants sweating profusely and adding to their respective art.

The highlight of the weekend was attendence at the camp from Master Samuel "Bambit" Dulay of the IMAFP.  Master Dulay trained with the late Professor Presas from age 9.  He worked arnis classic techniques.  His emphasis was on abanico.  He provided a variety of drills with double and single stick that developed abanico.  He related the abanico to tapi-tapi and provided a roadmap to explore abanico during tapi-tapi free play.

Master Bambit's skill was evident.  He is lightning fast and moves like a cat.  He offered frequent praise and encouragement during his sessions, flashing thumbs up signs and smiles that reminded me of our late teacher.  I was fortunate to share several meals and a few drinks with him.  He was warm and engaging.  He answered many questions about the state of Modern Arnis in the Philipines, his training with the Professor, and his vision for the future of Modern Arnis.

There were several black belt promotions including Roland Rivera and Earl Tullis, 4th Degree;  John Doreck and DJ Wallace, 3rd Degree; Tom Cushing, Bill Boisvert, and LeeAnn Brophy, 2nd Degree.  A variety of other students tested  as well.

Chuck Gauss, in his usual no nonsense style managed the camp efficiently, making everyone feel welcome.  He still had time to teach a few sessions and work with students old and new


Brett


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jun 27, 2005)

modarnis said:
			
		

> I'm just in from the East Lansing Camp.  A great time was had by all.  Despite hot humid conditions, about 40 arnisadors gathered for  3 1/2 days of quality training.  Most of the camp was taught by Masters of Tapi Tapi, in no particular order, Randi Schea, Ken Smith, Jim Ladis, Chuck Gauss, and Brian Zawilinski.  A wide range of material was covered.  Emphasis was on footwork and the relationship of footwork to the execution of techniques.  Siniwali boxing, empty hand trapping techniques, and multiple sessions on tapi tapi kept participants sweating profusely and adding to their respective art.



I was asked to stop by if my schedule permitted. I made some time, to see my friends of the IMAF. Once again I was able to chat with Dr. Randi and have further discussions and conversations with Brian Z.   Thank you for the time everyone.



			
				modarnis said:
			
		

> The highlight of the weekend was attendence at the camp from Master Samuel "Bambit" Dulay of the IMAFP.  Master Dulay trained with the late Professor Presas from age 9.  He worked arnis classic techniques.  His emphasis was on abanico.  He provided a variety of drills with double and single stick that developed abanico.  He related the abanico to tapi-tapi and provided a roadmap to explore abanico during tapi-tapi free play.



I was able to meet Master "Bambit", and he is very nice and approachable, for discussion. I was not able to see him teach, given the time frame I showed up in. 



			
				modarnis said:
			
		

> Master Bambit's skill was evident.  He is lightning fast and moves like a cat.  He offered frequent praise and encouragement during his sessions, flashing thumbs up signs and smiles that reminded me of our late teacher.  I was fortunate to share several meals and a few drinks with him.  He was warm and engaging.  He answered many questions about the state of Modern Arnis in the Philipines, his training with the Professor, and his vision for the future of Modern Arnis.



Once again sorry I missed this. 



			
				modarnis said:
			
		

> There were several black belt promotions including Roland Rivera and Earl Tullis, 4th Degree;  John Doreck and DJ Wallace, 3rd Degree; Tom Cushing, Bill Boisvert, and LeeAnn Brophy, 2nd Degree.  A variety of other students tested  as well.



Congratulations!  :ultracool 



			
				modarnis said:
			
		

> Chuck Gauss, in his usual no nonsense style managed the camp efficiently, making everyone feel welcome.  He still had time to teach a few sessions and work with students old and new
> 
> Brett



Him and Kenny S. both had a few minutes to talk with me and make me feel welcome. As well as Jim L. who I had a chance to chat with very little outside after dinner. 

The only thing I am surprised by is the number 40, I thought it might have been a few more than that. But I did not count. 

I was able to meet Brett for the first time in person, and that was nice also.  No time to talk with Dan M or Brian J, I hope to be able to talk to them in August. 

Once again Congratulations to all those who tested, and thank you.


----------



## modarnis (Jun 27, 2005)

>>The only thing I am surprised by is the number 40, I thought it might have been a few more than that. But I did not count. >>

Neither did I.  I figured it was better to guess on the low side


----------



## dearnis.com (Jun 27, 2005)

Sounds good.  Congrats to all, esp. Tom, Bill, and LeeAnn.


----------



## Brian Johns (Jun 27, 2005)

modarnis said:
			
		

> >>The only thing I am surprised by is the number 40, I thought it might have been a few more than that. But I did not count. >>
> 
> Neither did I.  I figured it was better to guess on the low side



I second Modarnis's comments with regard to the camp. I counted 53 folks in the camp photo....so that was a good turnout at the camp.  :ultracool 

Take care,
Brian Johns
Columbus, Ohio


----------



## arnisador (Jun 27, 2005)

That's great! I'm glad to hear this camp is still doing well. I haven't been to that one for about 10 years now, but I always enjoyed it!


----------



## Dan Anderson (Jun 27, 2005)

Oyyyyy!  Bambit made it to your camp as well!  Most excellent!  We got a thorough clinic in classical abanico at our camp.  It sounds like you got one, too.  Congratulations on what sounds like a very successful camp!

Yours,
Dan Anderson

PS - Congrats to Earl, Roland, and all the others who made rank.  Very well done!


----------



## Seigi (Jun 28, 2005)

I had a GREAT time this year at camp. I am always impressed with the teaching of the Master's & Master Samuel "Bambit" Dulay. His Abanico drills & the speed he demonstrated was incredible & I am enspired by ALL the master's to work harder on my techniques. Master Guass did a great job with the camp, even though he didn't have much time to prepare. I just hope they have the air-conditioning working next year (joke) But, all in all, it was a great learning experience & i look forward to the next event...

Peace & Harmony always,
Enoch :whip: 

PS. Congrats to EVERYONE who passed!!!


----------

